# Embarassed When Others Notice Your New Fat?



## Weejee (Sep 24, 2007)

Lots of you, like me, must already be fat. I'm fat (215 at 5 feet six) but I want to gain more. During the past week I've been overeating somewhat, and now I'm starting to puff. I want to gain weight, but I often stop becquse it's socially unacceptable. It's FUN versus DISAPPROVAL. I'd still like to gain a few.

What have you told yourselves to get yourselves past the disapproval when people start to say things about your recent additions? Gotta get past this! 
Luv, Weej


----------



## Jes (Sep 24, 2007)

A lot of people find engaging with the taboo to be what excites them most about these sorts of sexual turn ons. If it were commonplace, accepted, acceptable, then a lot of the secret 'i'm so naughty!' fun would go out of it.

so maybe you can have your cake and eat it too, Wee.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 24, 2007)

Jes said:


> A lot of people find engaging with the taboo to be what excites them most about these sorts of sexual turn ons. If it were commonplace, accepted, acceptable, then a lot of the secret 'i'm so naughty!' fun would go out of it.
> 
> so maybe you can have your cake and eat it too, Wee.



I have to say I agree with you, Jes. Great post!


----------



## Buckeye Born (Sep 24, 2007)

Most people don't say anything to me about my weight gain, but I do notice people staring at my belly. That is a real turn on. I suppose it's just a matter of not caring so much about what others think about the gain. What matters is what you think about it.

Brad


----------



## Tanicarl (Sep 25, 2007)

I have had a few comments on my weight gain, its quite obvious I've gained nearly 80 lbs in a year. When someone says somthing to me about my weight, I usually say "whaddya gunna do it happens" I secretly love it though when someone says somthing or I catchin lookin at my belly, I know that I makin progress and becoming the big man I was meant to be!


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Sep 25, 2007)

Why be nervous 

What is the worse thing someone can say about you about your new fat we're all human and they are fat too don't make them sound like they are all perfect or something because they aren't


----------



## Aurora (Sep 25, 2007)

Only when it's my parents.

I remember once back when I was up around 365 one summer day when I was wearing shorts, and my mom came into my room to talk to me about my weight. The thing that stuck out to me was when she said "behind your knees, it's just hanging." Ever since then I've hated that bit of thigh flab "just hanging" there and it's been really hard for me to come to terms with. The whole rest of the summer I wouldn't wear shorts because I was self concious about it. Actually it may be partly due to this that I lost a fair amount of weight. I feel stupid for letting it get to me so bad.

So, yeah. I think now just having the experiences I've had makes me stronger for it. I love my fat and I love my growth and that's what matters.


----------



## AKASA (May 6, 2008)

There are more people who not only accept but appreciate & admire weight gain.
What determines what's socially acceptible?Who makes that determination?
The advertizers cater to a basically nonexistant populace,but this creates a
confict in way too many people.
Magazines with ridiculously & unnaturally thin women (or male models who have to spend several hours a day looking like they do),the truth is,whether a
person wants to be big or thin,the vast majority of people do not even have
the timeto look like the models--many have jobs.
The models can do it,because that's THEIR job.
I understand "being on the fringe" & dealing with what is unacceptible to society,
besides being an admirer of gainers & BBWs,I have a large website,a message board,several groups,a chat room & a blog that deas with "dark fantasies".
Something else that the very few who would claim to speak for the rest of
society is against--our right to our fantsasies.
But,you should be proud of yourself and the other people who aregainers.
You've got the courage to make your desire into reality (not something that
I'd recommend for those of us who are involved in the dark fantasies that I
mentioned,but with the weight gain,I say go for it!)
Don't see yourself through the eyes of people who might place you in a negative light,look at yourself through the eyes of people who love you enough to be supportive of you.


----------



## AppreSheAte (May 6, 2008)

seems like a wider weejee that wiggles or jiggles more would be wonderful!

hope you don't mind the encouragement from the peanut gallery.

what if i noticed you were gaining? you'd get smiles and cookies!


----------



## Markt (May 6, 2008)

Aurora said:


> Only when it's my parents.
> 
> I remember once back when I was up around 365 one summer day when I was wearing shorts, and my mom came into my room to talk to me about my weight. The thing that stuck out to me was when she said "behind your knees, it's just hanging." Ever since then I've hated that bit of thigh flab "just hanging" there and it's been really hard for me to come to terms with. The whole rest of the summer I wouldn't wear shorts because I was self concious about it. Actually it may be partly due to this that I lost a fair amount of weight. I feel stupid for letting it get to me so bad.
> 
> So, yeah. I think now just having the experiences I've had makes me stronger for it. I love my fat and I love my growth and that's what matters.



Ironically, that extra chub behind the knee is not only sweet it's downright sexy to me. Funny how the very things that skinny-heads don't like is exactly what we DO like.


----------



## Tychondarova (May 6, 2008)

My parents and friends have all taken notice, but only a few have actually said anything. To be honest, there was a time when I was trying to hide it, at about 200, but at 240 now, I can't pretend it isn't there, so I just let is all hang out, as it were.

Besides, it can be fun to see their astonished expressions when they see you in a bathing suit that fit you 50 pounds ago!

-Ty


----------



## Curious Jane (May 6, 2008)

this is actually my biggest fear about gaining (not too concerned about "belly rupture"!)

if anyone comes up with a solution, i'd love to hear it


----------



## Tad (May 7, 2008)

Curious Jane said:


> this is actually my biggest fear about gaining (not too concerned about "belly rupture"!)
> 
> if anyone comes up with a solution, i'd love to hear it



There is no total solution.but imagine it this way: assuming you are of roughly normal height, and someone started teasing you for being short, would it bug you much? Probably not all that much.

So, if you are self-conscious about gaining, peoples comments are apt to really get to you. If you are not, then they may be a bit annoying, but wont really strike home.

Even if you are self-conscious to some degree, I think it can even help if you re-phrase it in a different way. So that if someone asks Jane, have you put on weight? you answer Yah, love can be so fattening! or It took you this long to notice? My boyfriend was all over my new curves ten pounds ago! or Yep, Ive felt so much happier and free since I stopped worrying about dieting. You would not believe how much time it gives back! So these are all happy curves. Or whatever.


----------



## Fascinita (May 7, 2008)

Curious Jane said:


> this is actually my biggest fear about gaining (not too concerned about "belly rupture"!)
> 
> if anyone comes up with a solution, i'd love to hear it



I have come up with a solution!

Look in the mirror and say the following, ten times:

"It's my life to live."


----------



## Crusader (May 7, 2008)

Weejee;

All things are vein in this world. We entered it with nothing and will leave with nothing. We need to remind ourselves of that when we are discouraged by others. Do what makes you happy and feel good about yourself. I bet you look great. When people discourage you because of so called additions or anyother reason remember that soon we will all be in coffins, facing judgment and very little of this will matter.:bow:


----------



## Fascinita (May 8, 2008)

Crusader said:


> Weejee;
> 
> All things are vein in this world. We entered it with nothing and will leave with nothing. We need to remind ourselves of that when we are discouraged by others. Do what makes you happy and feel good about yourself. I bet you look great. When people discourage you because of so called additions or anyother reason remember that soon we will all be in coffins, facing judgment and very little of this will matter.:bow:



The "we will soon be dead" says "Zen." The "facing judgment" says "Christian." How curious! Of course, there have been a number of Christians who flirted with Buddhism.


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (May 8, 2008)

Jes said:


> A lot of people find engaging with the taboo to be what excites them most about these sorts of sexual turn ons. If it were commonplace, accepted, acceptable, then a lot of the secret 'i'm so naughty!' fun would go out of it.
> 
> so maybe you can have your cake and eat it too, Wee.



Yeah, I agree.
There's something, I don't know, fun about seeing and hearing peoples reactions to myself gaining weight. It's like that rush of making out with your crush in highschool in your room before your parents get home. There's an aspect of gaining that makes me feel like a kid again.

Now, it is normal to fear reaction and especially concern from loved ones. I know I use to be so embarrassed when I initially began gaining weight. But eventually I got over it.
You just have to realize what you want out of your life. Nobody can make decisions for you.
And you will get reactions, you can choose to mope about those reactions or you can look at it like I just described, getting to experience that sense of being a kid again. Or any other way you choose to deal with it, just think positively. 
Remember to stay true to yourself, and all that jazz. Because caving and conforming to what others want you to be will not make you happy, I had to learn that the hard way.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (May 10, 2008)

Aurora said:


> Only when it's my parents.
> 
> I remember once back when I was up around 365 one summer day when I was wearing shorts, and my mom came into my room to talk to me about my weight. The thing that stuck out to me was when she said "behind your knees, it's just hanging." Ever since then I've hated that bit of thigh flab "just hanging" there and it's been really hard for me to come to terms with. The whole rest of the summer I wouldn't wear shorts because I was self concious about it. Actually it may be partly due to this that I lost a fair amount of weight. I feel stupid for letting it get to me so bad.
> 
> So, yeah. I think now just having the experiences I've had makes me stronger for it. I love my fat and I love my growth and that's what matters.




Poor Aurora.  

*hugs*

There's just no reasoning with people who knew you when your major contributions were burbling and pooping yourself.


----------



## Curious Jane (May 11, 2008)

Sweet_Serenade said:


> I know I use to be so embarrassed when I initially began gaining weight. But eventually I got over it.



i guess you just have to bite the bullet...


----------



## konstardiy (May 15, 2008)

Princess is like to see that somebody of Her coworkers notice and comment her increasingweight. She also was very embrassed once, when my dad sad: "With such your huge butt you willl not able to rotate in our kitchen soon!".


----------



## Paquito (May 19, 2008)

I get a little embarrassed when I catch someone staring at a lovehandle that decided to pop out or when i raise my arms and they get a glimpse of my belly stretchmarks, but its getting better.


----------

